# Average DEWA bill for a 3 bed in Al Reem



## toneson (Jun 15, 2012)

Anyone live here and can tell me what the average monthly bills for DEWA are for this area? 

Would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Do you have a lawn?
Do you get charged housing fee?
Our 3 bed in Ranches tops out at 2,000Dhs in the Summer and gets down as low as 450Dhs in the Winter when the A/C is rarely on.

This is with a small lawn and no housing fee.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm in Palmera and slightly smaller property. You'd be looking at a little more probably and also depending how you use the air con, watering garden etc.

Ours have been:

June 1,080
July 990
Aug 1,140
Sept 980

This is excluding housing, which is 5% of rental cost divided by 12.

Most of the above is electricity with the wall thingy mostly set to 27/28, running 24-7. Our biggest water spend within the figures above is 100AED. We have sprinklers and automatic irrigation going twice a day for 10 minutes each time. Only 2 of us plus cats in the house.

Hope this helps.


----------



## toneson (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks both.... 

Buckle up - new neighbours incoming! ;-)

Just hope the traffic to the WTC won't be too much of a pain each day! seemed ok on the trial run today (albeit made a wrong turn thanks to the Garmin). 

Kind regards,


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

You'll be fine to there. 25 minutes I reckon. Just suss out when the school run traffic out of Al Reem is and avoid it!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

big difference between living at 27 degrees, and living at 21, when it comes to DEWA cost.Get used to the warm - it's cheaper, and makes acclimatisation to the climate here far easier, i found.

A girl in the office has her apartment at 18 24/7, and she cannot venture outside at all! Even now.
Muppet!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

vantage said:


> big difference between living at 27 degrees, and living at 21, when it comes to DEWA cost.Get used to the warm - it's cheaper, and makes acclimatisation to the climate here far easier, i found.
> 
> A girl in the office has her apartment at 18 24/7, and she cannot venture outside at all! Even now.
> Muppet!


18c?! That's jumper wearing weather! We keep our villa at 26c which is perfectly comfortable, even in our offices.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Elphaba said:


> 18c?! That's jumper wearing weather! We keep our villa at 26c which is perfectly comfortable, even in our offices.


we hover around the 27 mark, and fight over the controls thereafter!

yes, she's mad as a box of frogs, in my opinion!
We're trying to coax her up to 21 degrees!

those in apartments with A/C included don't appreciate the pain!

it's a bit like the loons in the UK that have their houses at 25 degrees in the depths of winter, and parade round in their shorts!


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

vantage said:


> it's a bit like the loons in the UK that have their houses at 25 degrees in the depths of winter, and parade round in their shorts!


I was in training for Dubai


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

toneson said:


> Anyone live here and can tell me what the average monthly bills for DEWA are for this area?
> 
> Would be greatly appreciated!



3 bedroom with 2 people and a sandpit for a garden: around AED700/month during past few summer months.
Stupid house fee is higher than my electricity & water charges *grumbles*


----------

